# Yosemite In Winter



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2018)

Only 17 seconds but so pretty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2018)

It is very beautiful Rose, here's a longer clip that's nice too.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 15, 2018)

It's not far from me but Ive never been there in the winter.


----------



## Ellejay (Dec 15, 2018)

The first time I went to Yosemite it was in winter (due to adventurous boyfriend in a VW van) ... we saw the sunset reflecting off the snow onto the face of El Capitan, and it turned the rock pink. Of course, no camera. The place was deserted.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> It is very beautiful Rose, here's a longer clip that's nice too.



Thanks, SB, so beautiful! Can we imagine the early settlers pushing west to explore, seeing this for the first time?


----------



## oldman (Dec 17, 2018)

Here is a picture near my home. It kind of reminded me of the YouTube video.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 17, 2018)

oldman said:


> Here is a picture near my home. It kind of reminded me of the YouTube video.
> 
> View attachment 60458




Beautiful!  Is that in PA.?

I grew up in Pittsburgh.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2018)

Ah yes, Pennsy. My parents were from Scranton. The Pocono mountains are beautiful too and Winona Falls!


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2018)

The picture was taken in a small village just outside of York, PA. The Poconos are about 3 hours to the north from where I live. They are also beautiful, as most mountains are, in the winter with snow.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2018)

Back in '78, she and I took a major road trip.  Crossed the Nevada desert in 100 degree heat and ended up at Yosemite.  It was the end of June and they had just opened the "upper campground".   We pitched our tent in two feet of snow!
:eek1:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Back in '78, she and I took a major road trip.  Crossed the Nevada desert in 100 degree heat and ended up at Yosemite.  It was the end of June and they had just opened the "upper campground".   We pitched our tent in two feet of snow!
> :eek1:



Isn't that amazing?


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Back in '78, she and I took a major road trip.  Crossed the Nevada desert in 100 degree heat and ended up at Yosemite.  It was the end of June and they had just opened the "upper campground".   We pitched our tent in two feet of snow!
> :eek1:




You must really love camping. My idea of roughing it is when I check into my room at the Hampton Inn and the remote is either broken or missing.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2018)

oldman said:


> You must really love camping. My idea of roughing it is when I check into my room at the Hampton Inn and the remote is either broken or missing.


Hahahahaha!  No, we were young, energetic, adventurous, and poor.  Three week, 4000 mile trip in a Triumph TR7.  We made some great memories that summer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 18, 2018)

Very beautiful videos. We still have a few pristine areas in New Jersey.


----------

